# Glasgow Forum Meet, Saturday June 8th 2013



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Just over a month to go! Let us know if you are coming! 

Date: Saturday June 8th 2013
Time: From 11:30 am, turn up when you can and stay as long as you wish!

Venue: 







The Counting House
2 St Vincent Place
Glasgow
City of Glasgow
G1 2DH

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-counting-house-glasgow

I've been to this for the past couple of years and you couldn't wish to meet a friendlier bunch of people, so do try and get there if you can! 

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it this year because of finances (well, it is a 1,000 mile round-trip for me! ), but I'm sure that the regular attendees will make anyone new to the Meet very welcome and instantly at home 

Attending:
Hazel
cazscot
MargB
AlisonM
Cat1964
Donald


----------



## Cat1964 (May 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it this year because of finances (well, it is a 1,000 mile round-trip for me! )



1,000 miles is that all??


----------



## Hazel (May 4, 2013)

oh Alan, sorry to hear you won't manage, such a shame.

I'll be there at some point


----------



## cazscot (May 4, 2013)

Sorry you can't make it this year Alan  you will be missed.


----------



## MargB (May 4, 2013)

Count me in!  Just booked my ticket and looking forward to meeting up with you all.


----------



## Hazel (May 4, 2013)

yey Margaret -great news, hurrah!!


----------



## MargB (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Hazel, I was toying with the idea of going down on the Friday and staying overnight but have decided to do it in the one day.  Should get into Glasgow Central around 12.30.


----------



## Hazel (May 4, 2013)

I'll meet you at the railway station - I assume it will be Central Station rather than Queen Street.   yey!!!!


----------



## AlisonM (May 4, 2013)

I may be able to make it for once, if my back benefits get paid in time. There's a train that gets in just after mid-day. It would be great to finally meet some of you.


----------



## Hazel (May 4, 2013)

yey - good news Alison


----------



## Dizzydi (May 4, 2013)

I won't be able to attend - sorry x


----------



## Hazel (May 4, 2013)

you are allowed - Harry needs you


----------



## rossi_mac (May 4, 2013)

Is the Glasgee meet always in early June? One year there is a good chance I will be able to line it up with visiting family in perthshire and pop over to you all, hope you have a good time.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2013)

If all this works out, my train gets into Queen Street at 12.09, just time for me to hobble over to G Central. Should I wear a pink carnation and carry a copy of the Herald? Or will the pair of purple paisley pattern walking sticks be enough of a hint?


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> If all this works out, my train gets into Queen Street at 12.09, just time for me to hobble over to G Central. Should I wear a pink carnation and carry a copy of the Herald? Or will the pair of purple paisley pattern walking sticks be enough of a hint?



Wear all of them Alison!   The Counting House is only a block away from Queen Street Station. You come out of the front entrance of Queen Street Station that brings you out at the Millenium Hotel. Go to the traffic lights and cross over the road but don't cross diagonally over to George Square. When you cross the road the Counting House is at the end of that block, you just turn the corner at the end of the block to get the entrance.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Wear all of them Alison!   The Counting House is only a block away from Queen Street Station. You come out of the front entrance of Queen Street Station that brings you out at the Millenium Hotel. Go to the traffic lights and cross over the road but don't cross diagonally over to George Square. When you cross the road the Counting House is at the end of that block, you just turn the corner at the end of the block to get the entrance.



Will you be going Cat? I'm sure people would love to meet you


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Will you be going Cat? I'm sure people would love to meet you



I would hope to be going Northerner. After all I only live about half an hour or less from there. 10 minute bus ride to connect me with either a few minutes on the train to Queen Street or 10 minute trip on the underground.  Shame you can't go Northerner it would have been nice to meet one of the first people to welcome me to the forum but I realise the problems financially and distance too.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I would hope to be going Northerner. After all I only live about half an hour or less from there. 10 minute bus ride to connect me with either a few minutes on the train to Queen Street or 10 minute trip on the underground.  Shame you can't go Northerner it would have been nice to meet one of the first people to welcome me to the forum but I realise the problems financially and distance too.



I'm gutted I can't make it as I really love it up there. For me it is a 13 hour journey and the same coming back!  Maybe if we'd had a milder winter that finished when it was supposed to I would have more money left over after paying my huge fuel bill!


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2013)

Are we going to do something cultural, or sit and gossip all afternoon?


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'm gutted I can't make it as I really love it up there. For me it is a 13 hour journey and the same coming back!  Maybe if we'd had a milder winter that finished when it was supposed to I would have more money left over after paying my huge fuel bill!



You're not kidding...I'm wondering still when we will be able to put our heating off and save some money.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Are we going to do something cultural, or sit and gossip all afternoon?



Gossiping all afternoon seems like a good idea Alison


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Gossiping all afternoon seems like a good idea Alison



It certainly gets my vote.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> You're not kidding...I'm wondering still when we will be able to put our heating off and save some money.



I'm still wearing my thermals and furry bootees. I'm debating whether to wear them to the meet as well.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I'm still wearing my thermals and furry bootees. I'm debating whether to wear them to the meet as well.



I seem to remember it was very warm last year, especially in the pub!


----------



## MargB (May 5, 2013)

Sitting and gossiping, erm conversing, sounds good to me!!!

Di, sorry you will not be going - hope all is going well.  xx


----------



## cazscot (May 5, 2013)

Di, sorry you can't make it but you have a fantastic excuse .  I can meet folks as well either at Central or Queen Street.

I was going to take my electric blanket off the bed tonight but thought better of it, after all its only the beginning of May  ...


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

cazscot said:


> Di, sorry you can't make it but you have a fantastic excuse .  I can meet folks as well either at Central or Queen Street.
> 
> I was going to take my electric blanket off the bed tonight but thought better of it, after all its only the beginning of May  ...



Watching a news report a few minutes ago and the trees are just showing buds. Normally trees are in full bloom by now. No sooner will the trees be covered and then it'll be autumn!!! 

Where do you live in Glasgow Cazscot?


----------



## cazscot (May 6, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Watching a news report a few minutes ago and the trees are just showing buds. Normally trees are in full bloom by now. No sooner will the trees be covered and then it'll be autumn!!!
> 
> Where do you live in Glasgow Cazscot?



Simshill (near kingspark), we live at the top of a hill, with a hill at the back as well so we are quite exposed if that makes sense...


----------



## Donald (May 9, 2013)

Is there room for me just got me tickets is there any other males coming or will it be just me surrounded by females


----------



## AlisonM (May 9, 2013)

Donald said:


> Is there room for me just got me tickets is there any other males coming or will it be just me surrounded by females



Brave man!


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

Donald said:


> Is there room for me just got me tickets is there any other males coming or will it be just me surrounded by females



Seems you're the only bloke so far Donald, sorry I can't be there to take some of the heat off you! 

Come on you Scottish/Northern-based males - don't let Donald have to sit listening to conversations about ironing and Michael Bubl? all day!


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2013)

oooh Alan, I'll have works with you about that sexist remark next time I see you


----------



## Vicsetter (May 9, 2013)

Sorry Alan, I'm working.

Don't know if I should be impressed by the Michael Bubl? or not.  A real faux-pas would be Cliff Richard of course


----------



## Cat1964 (May 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Seems you're the only bloke so far Donald, sorry I can't be there to take some of the heat off you!
> 
> Come on you Scottish/Northern-based males - don't let Donald have to sit listening to conversations about ironing and Michael Bubl? all day!




Michael Buble.....now why would I want to sit and talk about him all day??? Gerard Butler on the other hand......


----------



## AlisonM (May 9, 2013)

I don't do ironing and, who's Michael Bubl??


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

Looks like you might get away with it Donald, they don't seem like typical females


----------



## Cat1964 (May 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Looks like you might get away with it Donald, they don't seem like typical females



Burning bridges there Northerner!!!


----------



## Donald (May 10, 2013)

OK then Alan I'll take a chance then, hopefully the weather will have improved by then.


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2013)

Anyone else going? Here's a taste of the 2011 Glasgow Meet:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2011/06/glasgow-forum-meet-june-2011.html


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2013)

Hope you have a good time. Not long now


----------



## AlisonM (May 22, 2013)

The money from DWP has hit my account so I will definitely be there. Yay!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> The money from DWP has hit my account so I will definitely be there. Yay!!!



Yay! So annoyed I can't be there this year, I would have loved to have met you Alison!


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2013)

Just picked up the tickets. I'm also going to buy some new thermal socks as I have no confidence the weather will have improved by then. I'm so looking forward to this.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 23, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> The money from DWP has hit my account so I will definitely be there. Yay!!!



Fab...make sure you pack all your thermals!!! Nothing surprises me my more about our weather. It'll be so nice to put faces to names


----------



## MargB (May 24, 2013)

I want to laugh at the idea of wearing thermals but the weather here today is so cold ...  Will probably wear boots although then being on the train for 3 hours means it can be uncomfortable if the heating is up.

Still, looking forward to meeting up but slightly concerned you are all going to chat away and I will only understand one word in ten.  Had a cousin who lived in Glasgow and I had not realised she changed her accent when talking to me until one time I phoned and she mis-heard, thought I was somebody else and blethered on and on.  Could have been me saying 'pardon' every 10 seconds that made her realise I was not who she thought I was.


----------



## AlisonM (May 25, 2013)

MargB said:


> I want to laugh at the idea of wearing thermals but the weather here today is so cold ...  Will probably wear boots although then being on the train for 3 hours means it can be uncomfortable if the heating is up.
> 
> Still, looking forward to meeting up but slightly concerned you are all going to chat away and I will only understand one word in ten.  Had a cousin who lived in Glasgow and I had not realised she changed her accent when talking to me until one time I phoned and she mis-heard, thought I was somebody else and blethered on and on.  Could have been me saying 'pardon' every 10 seconds that made her realise I was not who she thought I was.



Dinna fash yersel wese kinaw spik Inglis.


----------



## MargB (May 26, 2013)

thanks Alison, that has put my mind at rest.


----------



## lauraw1983 (May 28, 2013)

So what's the roll call for this then, who's a definite?!

I may be able to catch a wee train to Glasgow town that day....


----------



## MargB (May 28, 2013)

Me - train gets in around 12.25 from Manchester.


----------



## Casper (May 30, 2013)

Went to this meet last year, would have attended this year but we will be in sunny Corfu from 7th. 

Best wishes to all, hsve a fab time - and gossip!


----------



## MargB (May 31, 2013)

Laura, the people who have said they will definitely be there are in the first post which is updated.  Hope this helps and look forward to meeting you on the 8th.


----------



## AlisonM (May 31, 2013)

MargB said:


> Me - train gets in around 12.25 from Manchester.


Me too, 12:09 from Snechie.


----------



## MargB (Jun 6, 2013)

Are people still meeting up at the train station?


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 6, 2013)

MargB said:


> Are people still meeting up at the train station?



Mine arrives at Queen Street just after 12, but I think some of you are arriving at Central instead. It would be great if someone could meet me, I haven't been in Glasgow since 1978 and have no sense of direction at all.


----------



## Donald (Jun 6, 2013)

I get in to Queen Street at 10:15 and could come back to Queen Street at about 12:00 and meet people I think Hazel is meeting people at central station


----------



## Louise1969 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello not sure how to do this - am glad to find others in Scotland and south of the border with diabetes and really good to see you meet up !!!! Am 43 have had type 1 for 27 years don't know anybody else with type 1 - strange eh ? Anyway will keep up with conversations and try to join in. Hope you enjoy your meet up on Sat x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2013)

Louise1969 said:


> Hello not sure how to do this - am glad to find others in Scotland and south of the border with diabetes and really good to see you meet up !!!! Am 43 have had type 1 for 27 years don't know anybody else with type 1 - strange eh ? Anyway will keep up with conversations and try to join in. Hope you enjoy your meet up on Sat x



Hi Louise, welcome to the forum  The forum was set up originally by a lady who had had Type 1 for over 30 years and never met another Type 1! I hope you enjoy reading and sharing experiences, and that we might get to see you at one of the future meets - they are always such good and uplifting experiences, everyone is really friendly 

I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## MargB (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Donald, think Hazel is without a pc at the moment!  Will be good to meet you all.

Hi Louise, welcome to the forum where you will find plenty of other T1s discussing everything!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Donald. I'll be wearing a dirty raincoat and carrying a copy of The Times. 

Actually, I'll be all colour coordinated, in Lilac, right down to the nails and walking sticks. So all you need to do is watch out for a fat old biddy tottering along with two purple paisley sticks and a lost look on her phiz.

I'm really looking forward to meeting some of you at last. Louise, you'd be welcome to join us if it's not too much short notice.


----------



## Donald (Jun 7, 2013)

MargB said:


> Thanks Donald, think Hazel is without a pc at the moment!  Will be good to meet you all.
> 
> Hi Louise, welcome to the forum where you will find plenty of other T1s discussing everything!



Hi Margaret
I think Hazel is meeting you at Glasgow Central


----------



## Donald (Jun 7, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Thanks Donald. I'll be wearing a dirty raincoat and carrying a copy of The Times.
> 
> Actually, I'll be all colour coordinated, in Lilac, right down to the nails and walking sticks. So all you need to do is watch out for a fat old biddy tottering along with two purple paisley sticks and a lost look on her phiz.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to meeting some of you at last. Louise, you'd be welcome to join us if it's not too much short notice.



Hi Alison
              Ok Alison see you tomorrow


----------



## MargB (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, I think it is safe to say I will not be wearing boots or thermals!!

Looking forward to meeting both old and new faces.  Going to be on the lookout for the purple lady!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 7, 2013)

OMG! Glasgow is tomorrow - why have I got it in my head it's next week

Anyway, yes I will meet Margaret at Central - at 12.25????

Picked my P/C from PC World just an hour ago, phew, glad I did or I would have missed tomorrow's meet.    

So much going on in my life, head all over the place


----------



## cazscot (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh dear I forgot all about it as well . I have arranged to meet my pal for lunch so won't be there till about 4ish x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2013)

cazscot said:


> Oh dear I forgot all about it as well . I have arranged to meet my pal for lunch so won't be there till about 4ish x



Tut! See what happens when I'm not nagging you all! 

Really gutted that I can't make this one as I love my visits to Glasgow, but probably for the best given recent events. I hope you all have a really lovely time


----------



## Hazel (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Alan, we'll raise a glass to you


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Thanks Alan, we'll raise a glass to you



Thanks Hazel


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, in recent years I would just be arriving at Buchanan St bus station at this time, then off to Central station for a shower before breakfast at the Willow Tea Rooms. Then on to the Counting House! 

I'll be there in spirit folks, enjoy your day!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's a beautiful day today in Glasgow


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 8, 2013)

Hope you all have a fantastic day!  

Don't forget some piccies to post on the forum


----------



## gail1 (Jun 8, 2013)

hope you all have a great time


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Gail - hope you are well xx


----------



## Donald (Jun 8, 2013)

right that's me down in Glasgow sitting at Queen street station waiting for my bodyguard before we head to  the counting house. Lovely sunny day here in Glasgow bonus, train journey was a bit of a mare the first carriage doors  deicided to refuse to open after we left aberdeen  then we were told to move in to the remaing carriages then had to wait at another station while took off the faulty one and put on another one. Ahh well happy days.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, we're here. Where are you?


----------



## Donald (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

**waves*** Hi everyone!  Bet it's warm in there, it was last year!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 8, 2013)

Waiting for my train home. That was such fun and I really enjoyed meeting everyone. I'll definitely try to make it to another one soon.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Waiting for my train home. That was such fun and I really enjoyed meeting everyone. I'll definitely try to make it to another one soon.



Glad to hear you had a good time Ally, I knew you would!  Hope to see you next year, if not before


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2013)

what a lovely day we had.  thanks to Margeret and Allison (mad women) for coming along and to Donald, the royal photographer, for postind the photo.  I hope you all have a good journey home.   Carol call me about the movies x


----------



## Donald (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice Smooth journey home Sorry I had to leave at 10 past 2 the 14:41 train is less Crowed nice to meet you all.


----------



## cazscot (Jun 8, 2013)

Had a great time, sorry I double booked and couldn't come earlier great chatting to everyone and hazel will contact you re pictures and you might get your DVDs back soon lol x


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 8, 2013)

Home safe only to have the taxi driver here tell me there was a big fire in Glasgow today. It wasn't us honest, though we are hot stuff.  Apparently it was the Hydro next to the Armadillo that went up.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad to hear you got home safely Ally  I presume what you just said is Scottish, so I shouldn't understand it


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you got home safely Ally  I presume what you just said is Scottish, so I shouldn't understand it



The Armadillo is the SECC in Glasgow. You can see why.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2013)

Ah yes, I remember seeing that when I went for a walk along the Clyde


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 9, 2013)

That's a cracking pic of it Allison. Funny though that the SECC is there too and now they're building the Hydro next to them. Seems to me they are all in a tiny wee space and there's so much unused land at Clydeside that they could have spaced them out a bit better.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> That's a cracking pic of it Allison. Funny though that the SECC is there too and now they're building the Hydro next to them. Seems to me they are all in a tiny wee space and there's so much unused land at Clydeside that they could have spaced them out a bit better.



I think they figure that if they keep it all together then they don't have to build too may new transport links, one lot will do the job for everything and keep the cost down.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 9, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I think they figure that if they keep it all together then they don't have to build too may new transport links, one lot will do the job for everything and keep the cost down.



Hmm never thought of that. Yes the Armadillo, SECC and Hydro are right at Exhibition Centre railway station so definitely no need for new transport links.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2013)

hello again.  following a successful Glasgow meet, please do try and go along to your nearest meet, or jump on a train - they are fab!   You meet such a mix of people, al of wlom have a very interesting tales to tell.    And you make new friends.


----------



## MargB (Jun 9, 2013)

Had a great day and enjoyed meeting up with friends old and new.  In some ways because there were only a few of us we talked together more, there was only one conversation at a time and there were very few, if any, silences.  Big bonus, I understood most of what was being said!!! Yay!!

We passed 3 or 4 fire engines when we were talking back to Central Station but that must have been something else.

I had met Hazel and Carol before but now I know Alison and Donald too.  Donald, there is another photo you have not uploaded!!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2013)

MargB said:


> Donald, there is another photo you have not uploaded!!!!



If you mean the one where we were line dancing round the bar and I accidentally whacked that wee polis with one of my sticks. I paid Donald to 'lose' it.


----------



## MargB (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh, I had forgotten about that one.  No it is the other one, you know the one I mean.


----------



## Donald (Jun 9, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> If you mean the one where we were line dancing round the bar and I accidentally whacked that wee polis with one of my sticks. I paid Donald to 'lose' it.



Lost that one its gone 



MargB said:


> Oh, I had forgotten about that one.  No it is the other one, you know the one I mean.
> 
> is it the one I when I fell off the chair and tripped up a waitress with a full tray of drinks  , now lost the rest last  night when I deleted them off the card and do not have photo recura


----------



## MargB (Jun 9, 2013)

Mmmmmm.  That will teach me to take my own camera to these meets!!!


----------

